# day hunt for hogs?



## boatms (May 25, 2012)

does anyone know of any places that has reasonable hunts for hogs. there used to be a place in chester, but I heard they are no longer offering hunts. I want a place I can bring my son and have a good chance to get a shot.


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

U could try Cougar Run Ranch for a high fence hunt or Walten Farm for low fence, both are close to Houston.


----------



## boatms (May 25, 2012)

thanks I will check on both of them


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Eagle Lake Exotic is not too far from Houston. I think their hog hunts are low fence on 600 acres.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

I do weekend hunts but we won't start hog season till after deer season, usually the first weekend in Feb and run thru till it gets to hot. And kids 16 and under are free with a paying adult and that cost is only $125 for the entire hunt, with no limits. Don't think you can get cheaper than that other than hunting public land. We hunt over 9 to 10 feeders too.
3 1/2 hrs north of Houston.


----------



## CASINGHAWK (Jan 18, 2010)

Check out Haun ranch. They are only 2 hours from Houston (18 miles west of Victoria.) lots of hogs and great setup!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

You can check out Double L in Victora. They have a lot of exotics, but I always get a hog there as well. There is also a small, but loaded with hogs place, called Catcus Creek, near Nixon Texas.

Marty up at Big Oak, as a decent amount of hogs, and the best accomodations around...also mostly an exotic ranch, if you are interested in an exotic doe or perhaps a sheep or goat, it is a great place.

You can go to Texasbowhunter.com and read the rate the day lease section, and find out a lot about the better known places.


----------

